# Stix Cigars and Tobacco



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Guys.

Tuesday July 13th, my friend Chris (Diesel Grinch from another forum) and I are going to be hooking up at Stix Cigars in Wantage NJ (google it for directions). Any and all of the board is invited. They offer a spacious, clean BYOB atmosphere and excellent pricing (stated in another thread). Let's get together. PM me or respond here if you can make it. I would love to mee some more of you guys!

SW


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

What time is it going down?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Probably around 6:30-7pm. I will be posting pics of the place in a bit.


----------

